

Can non-Europeans think? - yannis
http://www.aljazeera.com/indepth/opinion/2013/01/2013114142638797542.html

======
RyanIyengar
This may be the first time I've ever seen an article headline phrased as a
question that can unequivocally be answered as "Yes", counter to Betteridge's
law of headlines.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridges_law_of_headlines>

